# boer buck, nubian doe



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I have this question in the general forum but I thought I'd ask here also.

I will be getting nubian and boer kids. What are the thoughts about breeding a nubian doe to a boer buck, both born this spring?

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you wait ..until they are ..1 year to 1.5 year old and the does are of good size ...
It should be alright....any FF 'ers.. will need to be watched for dilation....if they don't ...you will have to help dilate her when she kids. Dilation problems.. can happen to any breed of goat at any age.
I personally have bred nubian does to a big boer buck ,a long time ago ..when I did have nubian/boer..... I never had any big problems, except... dilation probs in one, I helped her and she was fine. :greengrin: I liked the mix ...you get the best of both worlds,meat and milk, and they did grow faster.... :wink:


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Pam,

Did you actually milk your boer/nubian crosses? I've heard boer milk is terrific but of course they don't lactate as long as the dairy breeds.

I hate to wait a whole year to have them bred. I'm anxious to get some milk flowing.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

As long as the doe is of a good size you can breed as early as 8 months. I have a half Nubian doe that I bred at 10 months and she didn't have any problems.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam,
> 
> Did you actually milk your boer/nubian crosses? I've heard boer milk is terrific but of course they don't lactate as long as the dairy breeds.
> 
> I hate to wait a whole year to have them bred. I'm anxious to get some milk flowing.


No...I never milked them for drinking...so I can't answer that one.

I know a year or almost a year is a long time....but you have to be patient..you really shouldn't breed them to young...

If you want milk now... I would recommend buying "all ready milker goat or goats"...so you can get started sooner.. but don't buy an old doe...make sure.. she is a young FF or just a few years old...so you can have quite a few years milking .... :wink:


----------

